# Can cats get pregnant anytime?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My oh says hes worried if we let the cats out before Maisy is spayed she can get pregnat?
I thought they can only get pregnant while they are calling? She called in jan. How often do they call?

They are off to get there jags this week, so they can go out. I am fed up of tripping over Milo lying in ambush in order to escape after injuring me!  Lol 

Had them out in the garden and they enjoy it. Anyway have lived here 4 weeks now and they have settled in well.

Anyway, I'm sure I know of people had ther cat outside before being spayed so is it ok? I don't want her having babies cos she is tiny and she is a pet.

x


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

cats get pregnant when they are in call.

it all depends on the cat to how often they call.

and you may have a silent caller so best not to let out till she has been spayed.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They can call every three weeks or even more often if they are not bred. Or they can go for ages - one of mine called at five months and then didn't call again until she was 13 months. Then, just to complicate matters, most don't call in the autumn (in my experience) - at least, if they are allowed out they don't. Indoor cats seem to call all year round if they live in centrally heated houses.

Assuming you didn't let her out in January when she called, she could call again at any time.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I was watching cats in the womb the other day and it said that cats can Always become pregnant as they are ovary stimulated or something!! 

But I guess they wont mate unless they call but then if a male is interested they might come into call

I would never ever ever let a un-spayed girl outside why risk it you only have to have her spayed and then its done! :thumbup1:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, cool. Thanks.

They are booked into the vet's for there jags tomorrow and Maisy is booked to be spayed.
It's more my male cat who can't wait to get out 

x


----------

